# Scientists accused of plotting to get pesticides banned



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

maudbid said:


> This is absolutely disgusting, develop an answer to achieve a specific goal, then make up data to support that answer.
> 
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/environment/article4286838.ece


They do it a lot. Can I say, global warming and evolution for starters. Come up with a theory, then look for things to convince others it's evidence and ban anyone from the science field that doesn't agree.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. :thumbsup:

Aside from the quote posted in post #1, the full _Times _page linked is behind a paywall (at least for me). There are other sites offering 'no-fee' access to what appears to be the same article. Here is a link to one at _The Australian_: 

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...145227655?nk=cf74f8a533c2fb570fbcaf27f5465f67


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm only surprised that someone was audacious enough to put it in print.


----------



## eccookbees (Dec 29, 2007)

My question is what is a pesticide?A pesticide is designed to kill insects.Next what is a Honey Bee an insect.So the answer is pretty clear to me if it is a good pesticide it will kill all insects!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually the money is in getting the pesticide approved or proving it's not a problem... those people have no agenda right?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm much more concerned about the quality of the research. It seems naive to me to think that strategy and impact are not considerations when a researcher or funding entity takes on a project.

Michael is correct....who is doing research with no consideration for what the impact will be and how it will relate to other research? Corporatipns? Universities? 

It is the bad science and outright dishonesty that is a problem and offensive.....we all want the most out of our effort, money and time. If the research is good, then I'm not sure what the evil is being perpetrated....but the research isn't good, and the media has been worse.....this seems like nothing more than a distraction.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so confused now.

For so long I been getting told evil scientists are plotting to make farmers use nasty poisons.

Now I discover that evil scientists are plotting to have them banned.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

I heared that someone said that someone leaked something of someone....?! 

If you are dealing with people in a billion dollar business, you better don't be naive.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Oldtimer said:


> I am so confused now.
> 
> For so long I been getting told evil scientists are plotting to make farmers use nasty poisons.
> 
> Now I discover that evil scientists are plotting to have them banned.


You and me both. So much noise out there it's getting hard to hear.


----------

